# What is your favorite type of point?



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

my favorite type of point to watch happen and all you hunters and gamers know it. Your dog is out in the field running hard as it comes perpendicular to the birds scent cone. Your hunting machine just slams that perfect u shaped curled point. Oh what a feeling as you walk up to your dog proud as a peacock to flush the bird. That point is what keeps me coming back for more. 

Joe


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the slam U turn points. 

Mine would be the "Where's Bailey?" and come across him a minute or two later behind a bush locked solid, tail up hard with every muscle just like a tuned piano wire, just waiting for me to show up to do "my job."

Rod


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

RBD
That is a great one too!! Always love a dog who is honest on his birds with no one around to stop him. another proud as a peacock moment

Joe


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorites are the ones that make the saddle leather squeak as the judge shifts his weight forward and sits taller, sucking in air as his excitement builds while murmuring approval and nodding to his/her Co-judge. 
Ken


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

heres another one. your at a field trial and your dog takes the first field's edges like you trained for months and is last seen upfront heading toward the cut. you turn the corner on your horse with the judge and gallery right behind you and there is your almost broke derby dog standing a covey of quail with all the style in the world, every muscle flexed just like a high class gund dog. you get off your horse and flush the bird and she still holds. Nice derby dog.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My fave is the tail wiggle point. Where either Astro or Zsa Zsa locks onto a scent, sets to point and the only thing moving is the very tip of his or her tail................... 

I also really enjoy the excited front leg stamp point. Where Astro locks onto a Deer, points and then his front feet and chest muscles quiver with excitement while I nock and arrow and prepare to draw.....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love seeing the nose to the air.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the _puffing cheek_ point.  Riley gets super excited about Chukar and Quail and her little cheeks puff out in quick little spurts when she's really locked onto a strong scent.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Walking across a section of winter wheat in Ks on our way to the next CRP plot - 8 guns & 4 pups - PIKE out ahead as is his style - PIKE locks down - everyone wonders why - I mount my gun - 50+ quail take air as we get close - got my 2 - that was PIKE at 10mos - after that - if PIKE locks down - everyone mounts his gun!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My favourite type of point is the one that I successfully convey to Mrs Doug lol!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

harrigab said:


> My favourite type of point is the one that I successfully convey to Mrs Doug lol!


At least in the eyes of all married men, You Won!! Hat off to you sir ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

harrigab said:


> My favourite type of point is the one that I successfully convey to Mrs Doug lol!


Ahh... I misunderstood. I didn't realize this was a _fictional_ thread.


----------

